# In need of a good large modern engine house (10-15 bays)



## Maverickhwe (Mar 19, 2013)

Hello everyone just want to say first time for my own topic long time reader. But here is my issue I'm looking for a engine house to house at least 10 engines and can't find one any where does anyone have any ideas or even templates to build my own? Thx for the help in advance!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Maverickhwe said:


> Hello everyone just want to say first time for my own topic long time reader. But here is my issue I'm looking for a engine house to house at least 10 engines and can't find one any where does anyone have any ideas or even templates to build my own? Thx for the help in advance!


What scale?


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 17, 2012)

From all the stuff he has been buying here lately, Id say HO scale Ed.
Ive not seen any engine houses that big, but I really havent looked. If I run across something I'll let you know Maverick. If you have a scale ruler they arent that difficult to build your own plans.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I am glad he was not asking about O size.


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

i would say to kit bash a 10 engine house. i have a 6 stall one that some one built. but its very little to it. and needs a lot of work to put it in shape. but you should be able to get plans foe a (say three) track and just add to it.


----------



## Maverickhwe (Mar 19, 2013)

Sorry about missing my scale, it was really late when I posted and ended up missing it but yes its HO, and I do have a scale ruler and building my own might be the way to go just going to need a set of plans.

Can't wait to get back to the tracks


----------



## Maverickhwe (Mar 19, 2013)

So after spending my day searching online and going to 4 different hobby shops I've come to realize I'm going to have to buy 2 Walthers Cornerstone diesel houses (6 bays) 1 Railroad Shop and that gives me about that bays I'm looking 4 and a transfer table with the extension!
Any one know of where I might be able to get any of that at a cheaper price?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Here is what your looking for, maybe get some details from them on their build?
Looks like around 23/23 bays?

http://www.pikemastersrr.com/dccholayout.html


----------



## Sawdust (Oct 26, 2010)

big ed said:


> Here is what your looking for, maybe get some details from them on their build?
> Looks like around 23/23 bays?
> 
> http://www.pikemastersrr.com/dccholayout.html
> ...


That's a round house Ed he wants an engine house.


----------



## Sawdust (Oct 26, 2010)

Walthers 3 bay Engine House is on sale for $74. not sure about the 6 bay. A modern engine house is made up of mostly commercial windows with very little sheet stock. I would do some research & scratch build. Search out windows & their sizes with some sheet stock in between & gauge the wall size that you need. You could save yourself a bunch by doing this. You might want to think about having maybe 2-3 engine houses in the same area instead of all them attached. Let us know how your doing.


----------



## Maverickhwe (Mar 19, 2013)

So I found a Walthers 3 bay for 60 so I'm going to buy 2 and retrofit them side by side for 6 bays as for the transfer table Walthers has them on sale for 169 so if anyone else wants them get them now before there gone because there being discontinued.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

Sawdust said:


> That's a round house Ed he wants an engine house.


A roundhouse is an engine house. 

Of course, an enginehouse does not need to be a round house. Modern diesel shops usually have several straight through service tracks.

Note that modern diesel power is often parked outside on open tracks when not actually in the shop for maintenance, so you don't need room for all your engines inside. Steam was different; more running maitenance was required, and getting one fired up is a bit more involved as you need to get the fire going and build up steam.


----------



## Maverickhwe (Mar 19, 2013)

I understand they all don't need to be put inside, I'm just going by what I've seen with other large yards on line, even Edmonton has a large yard with a large engine house.


----------



## Sawdust (Oct 26, 2010)

cv_acr said:


> A roundhouse is an engine house.
> 
> Of course, an enginehouse does not need to be a round house. Modern diesel shops usually have several straight through service tracks.
> 
> Note that modern diesel power is often parked outside on open tracks when not actually in the shop for maintenance, so you don't need room for all your engines inside. Steam was different; more running maitenance was required, and getting one fired up is a bit more involved as you need to get the fire going and build up steam.


Technically speaking yes but like I said he wants an Engine House not a Round House. Technically speaking an Engine House that he wants is a house for engines that is not round. :laugh:


----------



## Maverickhwe (Mar 19, 2013)

So after much searching and meeting a new friend Rob(challenger3999) and myself are coming up up with a nice setup for a Diesel house. 

Check out his setup

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWeLHPHXwvQ


----------

